# Login window



## Olorgando (Oct 11, 2021)

Since I joined here, when I clicked on "Login", a window popped up for me to enter my username and password.
A couple of days ago or so, I was wondering why that did not happen anymore, and thought there might be something wrong with my browser.
By chance, after maybe the third attempt at logging in without a window popping up, I scrolled down the page to find the login now at the bottom of the page!
Is this a new feature? I'd have thought something like this, with its potential of creating confusion, would have been announced.

I log in only via my personal computer, using Microsoft Edge as a browser. I know from other members that things look different on a smartphone, so I'm wondering how this change came about, and for which hardware / software combination. I now know that I have to scroll to the bottom of the page, so I can still log in (obviously).
I just found the change, if it is one from something in the site programming or whatever, puzzling


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 11, 2021)

I see this too when I open the site in a browser I'm not signed into. Maybe @mazzly did a forum update? That's the only thing I can see that would change this.


----------



## grendel (Oct 11, 2021)

Oh, thank Eru, I thought it was just me!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 11, 2021)

grendel said:


> Oh, thank Eru, I thought it was just me!


----------



## Halasían (Oct 12, 2021)

Didn't notice anything different myself.
@Gando ... Are you still using a Nova 1200 mainframe with magnetic tape for a computer?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 12, 2021)

Halasían said:


> @Gando ... Are you still using a Nova 1200 mainframe with magnetic tape for a computer?


Never heard of the stuff. When in college 1973-75, they had Honeywell mainframes with time-sharing terminals (black screen with green lettering) respectively telex terminals (they were rather loud).
My current numbers cruncher has this configuration:



Hard drive is a 1 TB SSD.


----------



## mazzly (Oct 12, 2021)

This is a bug due to an addon for the forum that I've been testing.. Should be fixed now  👍


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 12, 2021)

mazzly said:


> This is a bug due to an addon for the forum that I've been testing.. Should be fixed now  👍


So it is! 😀

P.S.: since my first serious contact with Microsoft products (which was earlier than my first personal computer at home, that was late 1989) is older than you are, perhaps you don't know about a certain urban legend about MS (which another urban legend states as being formative for the whole IT software industry) that went roughly as follows:

There is no such thing as a bug! What less creative minds misname in that way is actually a(n) _{insert scurrilous adjective of your choice}_ feature! 🤫


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 15, 2021)

mazzly said:


> This is a bug due to an addon for the forum that I've been testing.. Should be fixed now  👍


mazzly, are you still testing? I had some response issues yesterday, and at login today ...


----------



## mazzly (Oct 15, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> mazzly, are you still testing? I had some response issues yesterday, and at login today ...


yes, but it should actually be fixed now, but apparently not? 🤔 Is this still on Microsoft Edge browser?


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 15, 2021)

mazzly said:


> yes, but it should actually be fixed now, but apparently not? 🤔 Is this still on Microsoft Edge browser?


Four hours ago, when I posted before, the login was a bit sluggish. It's fine now. And yes, I only log in with the MS Edge browser on my tower PC.


----------



## Halasían (Oct 16, 2021)

> Login window


----------

